# Houston area Cthulhu game?



## Darkwolf71 (Feb 26, 2008)

Long time Lovecraft fan, I've always wanted to play CoC, but just can't seem to find a group playing it.

1) Chaosium OR d20 version, I'd prefer the former, but out of desperation...

2) I live and would prefer to play on the NW side of town, but I have no problem driving across town if the game is worth it.

3) Saturday afternoons/evenings are committed to The Ultimate Gaming Table group. So, during the week or Sunday afternoons only.

4) I might even be convinced to play a Cthulhu Live! game.

If you have a group or would like to form one PLEASE let me know, I simply must feed my madness!

Cthulhu Fhtagn!

Wolf


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2008)

There's a yearly Cthulhu LARP at OwlCon, I believe. If nothing else pans out, keep that in mind.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, if I make one event at next years Con, it will be that.


----------



## logan9a (Feb 28, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:
			
		

> Long time Lovecraft fan, I've always wanted to play CoC, but just can't seem to find a group playing it.




If you are still having problems finding a group, this may help keep you warm at night - free podcasts of Heroic Cthulhu games to listen to.  

MP3’s of tabletop roleplaying (Heroic Cthulhu)
You can either get individual game MP3's here:
http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/index.html
or subscribe to the podcast here:
http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/rss.xml

The Heroic Cthulhu boards can be found at:  http://heroiccthulhu.proboards105.com/index.cgi

Documentation needed to run Heroic Cthulhu can be found here
http://www.freewebs.com/logan9aaa/hcfiles.htm


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, uh...

1) Nothing personal, but if I ever feel the need to listen to someone else's gaming session and bad table jokes, I pray for the strength to take my books out back and burn them.

No, really. I mean that.

2) Your boards may have been of interest, but I have to join to even see if they're worth it. No.

3) Heroic Cthulhu may have interested me, but nothing bugs me more than links that start an automatic download.

3 strikes, brother. Everyone knows what that means.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## logan9a (Feb 28, 2008)

No pleasing some folks.  Good luck to you!


----------

